# Advert Help



## BlueBolt (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me why my advert still hasn't appeared on Pets4homes yet? I posted it 3 days ago now and it still isn't on. Its for my 3 year old Beagle who, because of my sons alleries, can't stay any longer. Utter tragedy to be honest


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2011)

Dunno, but maybe message the site admin team
OR - did you put the addy oncorrect
Maybe worth trying to place it again!

I'm about to put one of my grandkids on ebay as it happens! they are allergic to one of my dogs! And t'is against the rules to put dogs on so have no choice but to sell the kids! (only joking) you must be gutted!!!

BUT! on the serious side, don't know much about allegies is there nothing the doctor can give, and is this a permanant allergy??


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Why not contact Beagle Rescue instead - they will vet new homes and find the owner best suited to your pet. Unfortunately by putting an advert on the internet you may attract the wrong type of interest.

Beagle Welfare


----------



## BlueBolt (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey thanks for the replies. We've tried different allergy medicines but none are effective. Its a sad time but its also the right thing to do to give them both a better, fuller life. Thanks again


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

kirksandallchins said:


> Why not contact Beagle Rescue instead - they will vet new homes and find the owner best suited to your pet. Unfortunately by putting an advert on the internet you may attract the wrong type of interest.
> 
> Beagle Welfare


I hope you will take the above advice, it would be best for your dog, although you will not get money for him. However I am sure his welfare comes first?

Please consider the rescue option


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

try these

Beagle Advice & Welfare Scheme
Mrs M Ryan, National Secretary, Wiltshire. Tel: 01380 827001
Mrs Debbie Finch, Berkshire, NW London. Tel: 01344 459904
Di Deakin, Bristol & South West. Tel: 01275 873305
Miss Hermione Peach, Bucks & South Oxford. Tel: 01628 823975
Bob Cole, Cambs, Norfolk & Northants. Tel: 01945 420553
Lesley Rootham, Central Wales. Tel: 01239 698552
Gemma Christopher Sims, Cornwall. Tel: 01752 814636
Denise Close, Cumbria & North Lancs. Tel: 01524 733573
Clare Clarke, Derbyshire. Tel: 01298 70631
Rodney Jarvis, Devon/Cornwall. Tel: 01237 821885
Miss Rosamond Morse, Dorset. Tel: 01747 821885
Peter & Mary Pidduck, Hertfordshire. Tel: 01763 208172
Helen Rogers, Kent/South London. Tel: 01474 872302
Jill Peak, Lancashire. Tel: 01772 813232
Alan & Elaine Hill, NE England. Tel: 0191 388 0568
Mrs P Carmichael, Lincolnshire. Tel: 01406 380632
Doug & Wendy Hall, Lincolnshire. Tel: 01406 540419
Helen Hatton, Merseyside. Tel: 01925 270274
Penny Jeffries, North Norfolk. Tel: 01263 822778
Sue Fielding, Norfolk. Tel: 01842 861762
Julie & Paul Brodie, NE England. Tel: 0191 388 0568
Claire Buckets, Nottinghamshire. Tel: 07968 074138
Karen Adams, S & W Lancashire & W Yorks. Tel: 07921 927147
Mr David McBride, Scotland Central. Tel: 07736 649034
Sarah & Billy Orr, Dumfries & Galloway. Tel: 01644 420668
Mrs Erica Matthew, Scotland North. Tel: 01542 888279
Patience Walden, Southern England. Tel: 01420 588532
Miss L J Gillingham & Mr P Goodchild, Suffolk & Essex. Tel: 01473 213893
Stuart Milner, West Midlands. Tel: 0121 782 2639
Jackie & Mike Williamson, West Wales. Tel: 01348 831862
Lynda Powell, Yorkshire. Tel: 01423 863039


----------



## BlueBolt (Mar 23, 2011)

Also thank you very much. I would not charge a fee for him because his welfare is far more important than monetary gain. I will contact the relevant Beagle Welfare officer. 
Thank you all


----------

